# Challenge to Motorola.



## nerdslogic (Jul 7, 2011)

I thought I posted this already but couldn't find it to edit. Please delete previous thread if I did post one.

Here is the thread

https://supportforums.motorola.com/message/440987#440987

Here is the challenge

Aug 4, 2011 2:22 PM
Challenge to Motorola.
This question is Not Answered.(Mark as assumed answered)
In one of my threads I mentioned that I have had 31 replacement devices since December of 2007. In that thread someone had said something to the affect of "too bad you didn't join then....we would have loved to help you"....well....here's your chance.

I have a challenge, or 2, for you. I am sure you will pass on the second, but I hope not....you choose.

I have two Droid 3's in my possession right now with a 3rd on it's way. Both of these have issues. This "challenge" has a time frame of 10 days. That is how long I have these until Verizon is going to expect them to be returned. Again....10 days...

Here are your options....

Option 1- You troubleshoot these devices as much as you like. I will follow ALL directions given and report results.

Option 2 (my preferrence)- You send these 2 specific devices an OTA to unlock the boot loaders (like you said you were going to do anyway) and provide me with the "necessary files" (who's name I cannot mention) and let's see if the development community can fix them first.

So...what's up? Can you support YOUR phone with YOUR settings? Better yet...can you support YOUR phone better than we can?

Let me know and I will post up the problems that they are having to begin.

Phone 1

Ever since the device arrived it consistantly puts itself into airplane mode. I have performed 2 factory resets but the issue persists

Phone 2

Blue haze to almost any picture taken.
Green artifacts during screen transitions after watching any video that is longer than 1 minute in length. Reboot fixes until another video is watched. This is with videos from Youtube, Netflix, or even video taken on the phone.
Lockscreen sliders do not appear. Ever since I enabled the lockscreen pattern the first time. What happens is if I have the pattern enabled it shows the sliders...then pattern. If I disable lockscreen pattern it just bypasses the sliders. Does this after reboots, screen off then back on....screen wakes and goes straight into the homescreen bypassing the sliders.

I can take video and post on youtube of the sliders
I can post pics of comparison from stock camera app and 3rd party. to fix put 3rd party white balance to florescent

Request anything else you wish.

Sample of pictures

Stock









Camera 360 with white balance set to florescent









Stock









Camera 360 with white balance set to florescent









Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

ya u did post one but i deleted it for ya.


----------

